# RecipeDB - LaCharite



## Thefatdoghead (5/2/12)

LaCharite Saison  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Yeast is 3726 farmhouse or 3724 belgian saison. OG was 1.071 FG was 1.006I cereal mashed the raw wheat and the sugar is table sugar. Fermented up around 32-36 degrees Mash schedule:TEMP: 55/62/66/72/78TIME: 5/10/50/10/10 Add 1/2 tsp crushed Grains of Paradise, zests and sugar to boil 5 minutes before end. Add EKG hops after stopping boil. Chill to 22 degrees. Aerate! Pitch. Once fermentation has started, apply heat (using a heating pad or blanket) 5 degrees per day until it reaches 32 degrees. Ferment for 2 weeks or until terminal. Allow to come to room temp. Condition 2 more weeks on yeast. Cork and cage with champagne yeast and priming sugar. Bottle condition warm for at least 2 weeks. Cheers.That was brewers notes...    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      9 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.8 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.71 kg TF Torrefied Wheat     1.21 kg Corn Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      102 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    38 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)    19 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    19 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     200 ml Wyeast Labs 1214 - Belgian Ale       Misc     1.8 g Orange Peel    1.8  lemon (juice and zest)         43L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.076 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.02 (calc)   Bitterness 29.2 IBU   Efficiency 84%   Alcohol 7.3%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 43L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Thefatdoghead (14/2/12)

Here is a photo of this baby. It's the version with the Farmhouse ale, the guy who designed it has been brewing for 25 years, I think it's one of the best iv'e ever had and it's strong but just oh so perfect to drink. I'll post the one with Belgian saison yeast when it's bottle conditioned.

Oh sorry about the photo next one will be better I promise.


----------

